# Mileage question



## fearsomedan (Nov 19, 2017)

If you want to do just a half hour delivery shift, so you drive around going to the hotspot restaurant and you don’t get any orders in that time. Can I still right those miles off even though I didn’t make any money?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes, but you need to keep a log to document ALL your miles.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

fearsomedan said:


> If you want to do just a half hour delivery shift, so you drive around going to the hotspot restaurant and you don’t get any orders in that time. Can I still right those miles off even though I didn’t make any money?


Yes as long as the app was turned on


----------



## fearsomedan (Nov 19, 2017)

I thought so. Thanks a lot guys


----------

